
You See Pepsi, I See Coke: New Tricks for Product Placement - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/business/media/you-see-pepsi-i-see-coke-new-tricks-for-product-placement.html
======
keiferski
Perhaps someone can create a method of detecting the "ad hotspots" and
revealing them, a là John Carpenter's _They Live._

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiMLJAZajxg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiMLJAZajxg)

------
janpot
this why I have zero remorse for blocking any advertisement, on any medium.
when you show me ads, you are just endorsing a mass manipulation industry. and
I don't like to be manipulated.

------
aaron695
This just seems like a Ad for their working tech of placing ads in movies, by
making up something currently fanciful for attention.

You'd have to pre-render multiple versions to stream and store online for the
group of people who maybe watching, which loses the whole 'targeted'
advertising idea anyway.

The ads will be noticeable, to work they have to be in focus to read which is
not normal on TV Shows or movies, it will change the experience, Netflix won't
want to kill their brand.

And I think the ability to just update ads post production would deliver 99%
of value, which is still a market they have yet to capture even on re-runs on
crappy TV.

"How I met You Mother" has updated their product placement -
[https://www.hypable.com/how-i-met-your-mother-is-
inserting-n...](https://www.hypable.com/how-i-met-your-mother-is-inserting-
new-ads-into-old-episodes/)

Mirriad is working with Tencent updating ads in China
[https://twitter.com/mbrennanchina/status/1184114082804158464](https://twitter.com/mbrennanchina/status/1184114082804158464)

~~~
Someone
_" You'd have to pre-render multiple versions to stream and store online for
the group of people who maybe watching”_

I don’t think you need to store it. There already is lots of _live_ streaming
that merges in adverts
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_advertising#Live_Event...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_advertising#Live_Events))

And that is in cases where the advertiser doesn’t know up-front what the
camera movements will be.

With international soccer matches broadcast to two countries, the solution
used to be to place each country’s cameras on one side of the field, and have
each long side of the field show adverts targeted at one country.

I don’t see that happen anymore.

------
deogeo
"Winston Smith crumpled up the original message and any notes that he himself
had made, and dropped them into the memory hole to be devoured by the flames.
Then he took a refreshing drink of Coca-Cola, to reward himself for a job well
done."

